# For Sell Biodiesel / Vegetable Oil



## Saheed (Nov 2, 2008)

*We can supply you large quantities and Smaller quantities of UVO (UCO/SVO), Edible cooking oils and Biodiesel at a flexible *

price and can offer you local delivery.

please contact:

Contact Person: Saheed Amzat

Email Address: [email protected]


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you have palm oil?


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Saheed, you got that multi-purpose vacuum cleaner oil?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you provide treadmill oil?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2008)

Go hawk your crap elsewhere.


----------

